
Sage Solitaire Poker – next big thing after 2048 game - energyyzer
http://playsolitaire.mobi
======
iraldir
Not bad. Could use more "sugar" and other eye candy but the mechanic's
interesting.

~~~
energyyzer
Thanks for feedback. We will make note on this :)

